# NT gender count



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

INTJ male.

Fun fact: INTJ is the most masculine type there is; not in terms of large numbers, but of percentage. Approximately 3.5% of the population being INTJ, only 0.5% of that is made up of females. The gap is much wider than any other type. This also makes INTJ women the rarest of the rare; more rare than an INFJ of either gender.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

ENTJ male. Strangely enough I know a lot of INTJ females but have yet to meet a single INTP female.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Lady D said:


> Seven out of 18 voters are INTP women


Lol 11 out of 40 now. 

It is possible that the rarer types seek refuge at online sites like this and are overrepresented. Either that or it's self-selection for responding to this particular poll. Hmm.


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Double post....


----------



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

Really, you know you're an INTP woman when you feel like this:

View attachment 459193


And you look in the mirror to see something like this:

View attachment 459201


INTP women are cryptids though. (Hints my name.)

Probably why I relate to men so well.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

http://personalitycafe.com/memberlist.php?do=search
Doing an advanced search of the member list:

INTJ Males - 63
INTJ Females - 50
ILI Males - 279
ILI Females - 305

Wow, INTJs really like socionics, apparently

ENTJ Males - 12
ENTJ Females - 12
LIE Males - 72
LIE Females - 92

ENTJs seem to not want to indicate their type. They are the bashful type, after all

INTP Males - 87
INTP Females - 66
LII Males - 248
LII Females - 274

Split results; seems pretty even.

ENTP Males - 49
ENTP Females - 45
ILE Males - 182
ILE Females - 130

Slightly more weighted with males

The results of the this search reveal no strong trends towards the NTs being male dominated. Conventional wisdom, however, tells us it's probably a 2-1 ratio in real life. No way to prove it, however, so as usual meaningless data reveals meaningless trends about meaningless wisdom.


----------



## ColoradoGrrrl (Jan 8, 2016)

ENTJ female - but look! There's like 5 of us!


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

*wanders in, votes, wanders off*


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

Drunk Parrot said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/memberlist.php?do=search
> Doing an advanced search of the member list:
> 
> INTJ Males - 63
> ...



Rofl 

Thank you :happy:

how long did it take?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@Geejayblue About 15 minutes. I made some other searches too. No reason the NTs can't try to find actual data.


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Handsome Jack said:


> Strangely enough I know a lot of INTJ females but have yet to meet a single INTP female.


That's because we are all on the interwebs.


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

RestlessCryptid said:


> Really, you know you're an INTP woman when you feel like this:
> 
> View attachment 459193
> 
> ...


Not necessarily true. Sometimes I just want to be a flower. A flower that can find the volume of a function rotated around an axis using infinite cylindrical shells and be a bad-posterior adventurer.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

HighSteaks said:


> That's because we are all on the interwebs.


Or maybe I'm an xNTP magnet. One of my best friends is an ENTP and I know three other INTP gals.


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

True


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Whoa! TBH, who would have thought there would be so many female INTPs in here? (so far, 20 and counting). :shocked:


----------



## katsux (Jan 23, 2015)

so many intp girls! this might be the first time ever. hi!!


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

TOOT, TOOT! I just came off the INTP Female to vote right here. Now, I won't be taking too much of your time, so I best be gettin' off!


----------



## IAmBored (Nov 20, 2015)

Funny how there seem to be more NT females than males in the forum.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

ENTP male here..


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

INTJ male here :kitteh:


----------

